# » ساعة نايك NIKE FuelBand - S.M.L الاصليه ..



## سلة زووم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*
















.. | ₪ | سلامٌ عليكم و رحمةٌ من اللهِ و بركاته | ₪ | ..


مرحباً بكم أيها الكرام من أعضاء و زوار موقع حراج من كل مكان


**
اليوم نقدم لكم اقوى العروض في شهر صفر على ساعات نايك الشهيره والغنيه عن التعريف

*
*تاتي بـ 3 احجام

L - M - S
*

*NIKE FuelBand
*











































*..:..:..::: مميزات ومواصفات الساعة :::..:..:..*


​ 







*...........*
*......*
*...*
*.*

*الساعات المتوفره = 5 ساعة جديدة*

*.............*

*سعر الحبه = بـ 895 ريال فقط لاغير*

*.*
*...*
*......*
*...........*
​ *


وتابع شرح اعدادات الساعة بعد الشراء من خلال الرابط التالي على اليوتيوب 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19P_pmz9u8I&feature=plcp


*
*



*​*





الشحن الى اي مكان في المملكة توجد فيه شركات شحن سواء فيديكس او اراميكس او زاجل او غيرها 

وقيمة الشحن على حساب العميل

ولزيارة موقعنا 

www.zoom-c.com
*
*






**.: في النهاية أتمنى أن العرض أعجبكم :.


و أستودعكم الله ،،



°.♥.° سلة زووم °.♥.° 




*​


----------



## سلة زووم (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: » ساعة نايك NIKE FuelBand - S.M.L الاصليه ..*

سبحان الله


----------

